# So...



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

... did anyone win any of the prizes from the Ride with Eddy contest?

My e-mail must be broken, since I didn't receive notice that I'll be riding with Eddy in Austria next month. :cryin:


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I tried entering and couldn't even get the page to open. Several times. 

Combine this with waiting 5 months for an EMX7 that never arrived I wouldn't go near anything from this company.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

I entered multiple times, probably at least a dozen. Oh well, life goes on.

What happened with the 5 month wait for the phantom bike? How did that happen?


----------

